# Just bought some lard



## mjt123 (Jan 20, 2015)

I just bought some Morrell snow cap manteca lard from Albertsons.
I melted it and its smells like chicken. Does this make good soap or have I bought the wrong stuff?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 20, 2015)

It sounds like the right stuff.  I don't now about the brand but Manteca is generally all lard. A lot of us find that lard smells a little piggy but it generally cures out once used in soap.  Just make sure you don't overheat it as that will intensify the smell........at least in my opinion.    I've used lard and not noticed any smell after curing.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 20, 2015)

I use that brand and haven't noticed an odor.  Is it white or yellowish?  If yellowish, it may have started to spoil.


----------



## mjt123 (Jan 20, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I use that brand and haven't noticed an odor.  Is it white or yellowish?  If yellowish, it may have started to spoil.



Its white. its setting in the mold now and the smell seems ok. I didnt have enough to fill the mold so I may rebatch it tomorrow with some olive and coconut soap that I have been meaning to rebatch


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 20, 2015)

I've used of lots of Farmer John lard, and most of it had very little smell.
Then I bought several tubs of it...and they all smelled quite strong, especially when I melted it!  Until then I hadn't worried about any smell lingering in the soap.

The smelly lard...in the final soap (which was 5 lbs, unscented) had retained none of the smell, thank goodness.

Hopefully, that's what will happen with yours!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 20, 2015)

I normally use armour brand lard but last time I bought snow cap and noticed it has a stronger smell then the armour. It still works great in soap though


----------



## Susie (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome to the piggy side of soaping, LOL.  Please don't rebatch any other soap in until you try the lard soap "as is" and after cure.  You really need to experience lard soap in all its glory.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have to agree with Susie, please try it first. Lard soap is wonderful!


----------



## mjt123 (Jan 20, 2015)

Skatergirl46 said:


> I have to agree with Susie, please try it first. Lard soap is wonderful!



Do you make 100% lard or do you mix other oils?
How much do you superfat?

It filled my loaf mold just over half way. So tonight or tomorrow when I get more oil I could top it up with more lard soap or perhaps coconut or olive?
What do you think?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 20, 2015)

I used that brand for quite awhile and it never smelled in my opinion


----------



## Susie (Jan 20, 2015)

My go-to recipe is this:

Lard 55%
CO 20%
OO 25%
Castor oil 5%

I superfat 5% for summer soap, and 8% for winter soap.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 20, 2015)

micktunbridge said:


> It filled my loaf mold just over half way. So tonight or tomorrow when I get more oil I could top it up with more lard soap or perhaps coconut or olive?
> What do you think?


I think you should just make another batch.  The two batches are liable to separate anyways.


----------

